# !Salsa!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Any chili heads out there besides me. I am known to make a WHICKED salsa, with some HOT HOT HOT fresh pepperes, or my personal grown fresh dried and ground pepper powder. Any ways, if anyone would like to try some ground peppers, or some fresh peppers let me know, I GOT PLENTY!!!!
S.T-


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, I love salsa. In fact thats what I had for lunch today. Chips and salsa, but we only had the crappy store stuff (Pace I think)


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

ME!!!!! as a chef I love to try stuff. I also live by a couple of nice "specialty" shops that have very nice selections of herbs,spices,PEPPERS.

Coach


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Any chili heads out there besides me. I am known to make a WHICKED salsa, with some HOT HOT HOT fresh pepperes, or my personal grown fresh dried and ground pepper powder. Any ways, if anyone would like to try some ground peppers, or some fresh peppers let me know, I GOT PLENTY!!!!
> S.T-


What's your recipe for some good HOT salsa?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I love salsa, but I am really a freak for hot sauces,

I put hot sauce on EVERYTHING.. 

I should take a picture of my cabinet.. I probably have 30 different bottles of hot sauces from all over the US.. :w


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

My recipe lol... i dono about that so soon . Ive been told many times this is the "Best G()d [email protected] F'kn salsa ive ever had" lol. My main secret is Fresh ingrediants. EVERYTHING. and rouch chop everything. No blender. no sautee pan, just fresh chopped salsa. 1 more thing is dont forget to salt, and sugar the salsa. Add MORE salt and sugar then you would think to add. It adds to the body and flavors of the salsa. And always ADD the cilantro at the end. use just the head of the cilantro... no need for stems.
Let the salsa SIT for a few hours ( perfect time to fire up a stogie) Salsa truely needs time to sit and get the juices flowing. With the salt, lime juice, and cilantro at work this will draw lots of liquid out from the salsa, so you will have a soupy like concoction in 2-4 hours. In that time the flavor is gonna be superb.... everything will mix magically, and you will be in heaven. Drain some juice.... or save it for some wicked stew/chili add'ins.
Your tub should last a week or so, unless you have a herf =].

Main point is... YES it is a PAIN in the ARSS BIG TIME to do this all by hand. it will probly take you an hour or so, maby more i fyour slow with the knife... but belive me it beats the hell out of cann'ed COOOORAAAAP.
and if you buy in bulk and make a HUGE batch.. beats the hell out of the canned price tagg too 

S.T-


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Love it, love it, love it.

But I've been steering clear of hot foods lately as I find they diminish my sense of taste and interfere with my cigar palate.

Managed to burn my palate for a good two weeks after Cinco De Mayo this year.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have also been told I make a kick @$$ chili. My trick is adding a can of beer to the pot before you let it reduce (and the use of FRESH ingredients.) I was a vegan for a while, so I never used meat in my chili, and all my friends who are big meat eaters still ask me when I plan on making more so they can stop by.

Hey S.T...If you are close enough to the Twin Cities we should set up a chili/salsa/herf sometime! (I also have a pretty good recipie for guac :dr ) 

I would love to get some chilies (dried or fresh) from you if you have extra.


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

I love salsa! Thanks for the salsa making tips.

Anyone of you guys ever had salsa served hot (as in not cold)? A couple of restaurants in this area serve it hot and it's actually pretty good once you get used to the fact that you're eating salsa thats warm.

I'd love some fresh or ground peppers if you've got some more.

Scott


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's what I do; ingredients are for one bowl - scale up as required.
2 medium tomatoes (I prefer Roma).
2+ cloves garlic or more to taste
2 Jalapenos (+ 1/8 Habanero if you want it hot hot hot)
1 small onion
Salt, lime juice both to taste.

Prep time - 10-15 minutes or more depending on knife skills
and batch size.

Chop the tomatoes really, really fine peeling them first is optional
the skin adds texture imho.
Mince onion, garlic and peppers *together* - this seems to increase heat and improve flavor.
mix up well in a non metallic bowl,
add a little fresh chopped cilantro, lime and salt (easy on the salt).
Let rest in the fridge for about an hour.

Enjoy

Oh - to echo Guitarman-S.T-:
Just say *no* to using a blender or food processor for this
the result won't be nearly as good.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I have many hot sauces and salsas! I try new brands all the time, occasionally amke my own, and put chiles in everything.

Jason, our downunderLLG loves his spicy foods too!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I made some salsa fresca today that was/is pretty good.

- About 5-6 heirloom tomatoes from the local farmer's market (Mainly red ones. Heirlooms have hardly any seeds/lliquid and the flavor is far superior to super market variety.)
- About 6 jalapenos
- About 2 serranos
- About 2 Tblsp green bell pepper
- 1 white onion
- Little bit of red onion
- 6 cloves of garlic
- 1 bunch of cilantro (stems and leaves)
- Lime juice
- Salt
- Little white pepper and black pepper
- Smidge of ground chipotle, cayenne, and cumin (adds just a little depth)

I diced everything in a brunoise (very small dice - no food processor allowed for this); I like it that way.

I didn't try sugar. 'Cuz the tomatoes were so flavorful, I think I just forgot. Bought some chips from the local Mexican restaurant and... Mmmm.:dr


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

mmmmmm....salsa....now i'm really hungry. I hate walking into these food threads on an empty stomach!


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I made some salsa fresca today that was/is pretty good.
> 
> - About 5-6 heirloom tomatoes from the local farmer's market (Mainly red ones. Heirlooms have hardly any seeds/lliquid and the flavor is far superior to super market variety.)
> - About 6 jalapenos
> ...


Any idea which Heirloom variety they were? I have had such a hell of a time growing those. They always split and crack and then rot on me. This year i went back to the improved varities and I just made my first batch of salsa. I use 8 pounds of Toms, cilantro, 2 Yellow Vidalia onions, 2 bells, 2 Haberaneros (orange) 3 cloves garlic, and mostlythe same spices you used. Nothing like homemade salsa and beer during Sunday football in the winter.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

HeavySmoke said:


> Any idea which Heirloom variety they were? I have had such a hell of a time growing those. They always split and crack and then rot on me. This year i went back to the improved varities and I just made my first batch of salsa. I use 8 pounds of Toms, cilantro, 2 Yellow Vidalia onions, 2 bells, 2 Haberaneros (orange) 3 cloves garlic, and mostlythe same spices you used. Nothing like homemade salsa and beer during Sunday football in the winter.


I'm not exactly sure which tomatoes they were, but they were fairly red with a little green around the top. I also bought a yellowish one for a little color. Your right, the heirlooms do tend to split. I have to get to the market early to pick out the best ones. The splits don't usually affect the taste of the rest of the tomato, but you do have to cut the split part out.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I've only tried a "Barleywine" once and it was the best tomato I've had.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

For a rare tomato with AWSOME tang, try to find some Black Japanese plum seeds. Its a plum shape tomato with dark strips. it has a pretty good tang, sweet.... Sour... just plain out great flavor for ANY salsa =]
S.T-


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

Nothing better than fresh, HOT salsa, COLD beer, and football. I made a batch last night to enjoy while the Gamecocks get kicked tonight and the Dawgs roll Saturday.

Hooray football!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

horay for salsa and a stogie haha.... YAY FOOSEBAL


----------

